# One of those "holy crap" moments



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK so everyone probably has one of these in their collection:










Most likely with blown out A-pillars and a chipped spoiler , but anyway -- GO FIND THAT CAR and hold it up in front of your face, at an angle until you match this picture:










If you hold it at the right distance and angle to lay the slot car over the real 1:1 Mercury as you look at it you'll blow yer mind how dead-nuts spot on AFX nailed this reproduction. TRY IT AND SEE. 

I always thought the slot car looked a little wonky but it is actually a nearly perfect copy. Perhaps it is the concession made in regards to fender clearance for the larger HO tires that makes the bod seem a little 'funky' (to my eye anyway). I always thought it was the angle of the hood but it isn't.

Anyway - I was looking around the interwebs today for some pics of these Mercs aside from the usual #21 and when I noticed the profile was close and I checked it . . . I was stunned. Kudos to AFX, many, many years later on a job well-done. :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I always liked that body...one of those on the 'to get' list or cast one day...now you gave even more reason to get one...and paint it up like the 21...were there other driver's that drove the Mercury during that time in Stock car racing?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

'Doba, that body is very sweet, you lucky DOG , and I'd give my right nut for one in THAT condition :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's most definitely the over sized round topped wheel wells that throws that body from perfect to the land of wonky. It is still a cool body though!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it always was one of my faves!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

One of my all time favorite AFX bodies. Any remakes would be welcome.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> 'Doba, that body is very sweet, you lucky DOG , and I'd give my right nut for one in THAT condition :thumbsup:


I snagged that pic off feePay . . . look for it and you could bid on it Ralph.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well 'Doba, I am very Budget minded, so FeeBay isn't a good source for me these days  And unless they'll let me bid one testicle.... ?! 
But thanks for the headsup :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

jobobvideo said:


> I always liked that body...one of those on the 'to get' list or cast one day...now you gave even more reason to get one...and paint it up like the 21...were there other driver's that drove the Mercury during that time in Stock car racing?


I have lots of original racing negatives with David Pearsons # 21 . I posted appr. 130 scans from my 70`s racing negatives on Facebooks Legends of Nascar then and now

Lots of great racing reference pics.

2nd #21 Driver end of 70`s Neil Bonnett


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the info...any link to pics...anyone drive a Mercury other than #21?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=345610672178604&set=o.242873915748804&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

The link to my FB photo album with pics from my photo negatives

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.253129971426675.59940.100001890231091&type=1&l=075b957ebb


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> 'Doba, that body is very sweet, you lucky DOG , and I'd give my right nut for one in THAT condition :thumbsup:


ebay, about 30 bucks____________________________right nut




I'd spend 30 dollars


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pics Satellite!



jobobvideo said:


> thanks for the info...any link to pics...anyone drive a Mercury other than #21?


Yes, Penske fielded a Mercury Montego in '76 after switching from an AMC Matador at the end of '75. 
When Penske switched to Chevy in '77, he sold all his Mercury stuff to the Elliotts.
Bud Moore ran a mix of cars from '77 to '80, including Tbirds, Torinos and Mercury Cougars.
Who drove all these types of cars for all these owners from '74 to '80???

Bobby Allison


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You mean like this, Not mine just found it searching for Mercs'

http://www.ebay.com/itm/David-Pears...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d020f9387#ht_500wt_949

Decals

http://www.ebay.com/itm/21-David-Pe...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ab80c47d5#ht_500wt_715

Boosted


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

l LOVE this body. I have the red/white/blue one and the white/light blue one, but not the white/black/gold pictured here. Great looking car.

--rick


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pics Satellite!! Thank you very much for sharing! I love seeing all the old paint styles. 
One day I hope to own a set of those cars Rick.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's a link, hope it works...

http://images57.fotki.com/v496/photos/5/271915/9449868/2BobbyAllisonCAM2-vi.jpg


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Check Bob Beers for that car,,i think he had more!gooood prices!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, Aurora nailed this one:

http://i.minus.com/ibfds8oyO0mkwf.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iSj6RLZJELasm.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iXW9Nsg5VvDPd.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iwKEenxNKwZs3.jpg


----------

